# idaho pheasant hunt



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

anyone hunting Idahos opener this weekend


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought that nonresidents can't hunt for the first 5 days. No?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Depends what license you buy I think- for an extra $57 I think you get to hunt the opener- I'll be there tomorrow but it will be Sharpie hunting- then I can go on Thursday


----------

